# Saw the MEDTRUM A6 system yesterday. Ordered the CGM may switch to there Pump



## Love-my-omnipod (May 13, 2018)

Saw there rep yesterday @Addenbrookes. There CGM system works out at £35 for 2 weeks. Have privately funded the LIBRE when doing special events previously and have another 4 day special event starting 5th July so planned to buy more LIBRE. Instead have bought 5 sensors for the MEDTRUM system. Will start using 1st June 2018.

The rep said the system has advantages over the LIBRE.

Continually conected to mobile device with App installed.
Beep or vibration alert when going low without reading from sensor.
When used with MEDTRUM A6 pump will stop insulin delivery when going low and resume when in target.
If I get on well with the CGM will switch to the Pump next year when my OMNIPOD is due for renewal.

Of course unless you are prepared to pay £910 PA for the CGM, you won't benefit from some of the features.

Anyone using the system??


----------



## temporary_spike (May 17, 2018)

I've sort of started using it......except my very first sensor failed to deploy last night..............!


----------



## Love-my-omnipod (Jun 2, 2018)

First day (and night) of use. Really liking the CGM. Currently (but only used for 1 day) preferring than Libre because of the high and low blood sugar alerts. Left phone on last night allowing notifications from EasySense app only. Had a low yesterday and was notified. Had a high after breakfast this morning and was notified.

Very comfortable and discrete. Loving it. Hope feel same after 14 days...


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 2, 2018)

Would be interested to hear more about this as you get more experience. I wasn't quite sure from your post what the initial outlay is and how much sensors are, if you don't have the co-ordinating pump?

I'm currently a bit disillusioned with my freestyle Libre after my reader failed this morning, meaning I can't download the previous 10 days results and the sensor's remaining 4 days are wasted. Downloaded the Phone app but that only works if you used it within an hour of activating the sensor. Grr. have sent an email to Abbott asking for a replacement for both reader and sensor.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 2, 2018)

Pigeon said:


> Would be interested to hear more about this as you get more experience. I wasn't quite sure from your post what the initial outlay is and how much sensors are, if you don't have the co-ordinating pump?
> 
> I'm currently a bit disillusioned with my freestyle Libre after my reader failed this morning, meaning I can't download the previous 10 days results and the sensor's remaining 4 days are wasted. Downloaded the Phone app but that only works if you used it within an hour of activating the sensor. Grr. have sent an email to Abbott asking for a replacement for both reader and sensor.



Hope you get a replacement - Abbott have been pretty good about this in the past. Still frustrating for you though 

Tim at diabettech has written a review of the Medtrum CGM, comparing it to Dexcom if that’s if any interest?

http://www.diabettech.com/cgm/medtrum-a6-cgm-a-week-or-two-in-the-life/


----------



## temporary_spike (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm on my second sensor now, first 1 was good for the first 7 days, post 7 days it was a bit hit and miss but roughly in the same ball park as finger pricks, needed extra calibrations to try and stay within my acceptable limits put it that way but it soon lost track, eventually it started error calibrating and eventually the sensor failed at day 13. I do certainly notice the 'lag' though, I'm not sure if the A6 has an algorithm like the Libre. Day 3 of my second sensor and it's been pretty spot on - it nice when you come to calibrate it and it's only 0.1 or 0.2 out.

More importantly no reaction to the adhesive!

@Pigeon sensors are £35 for 1 which lasts 7 days, it may or may not last longer, transmitter is more, medtrum are offering a starter discount, 1 transmitter and 1 sensor for £135, or 1 transmitter and 4 sensors for £225  if memory serves me right!


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for the info and the blog link, looks interesting!


----------

